# Molly looks pretty again!



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks great! I want to bury my face in her. 

I vote for red nails! I don't think I have seen her in red.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Miss Molly looking so sweet! I vote red too! But I like all of the colors. You could let Miss Molly choose!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Red nails she looks gorgeous and looks like she knows it.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How about orange for Halloween?

She looks terrific!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly is beautiful. Love her cut.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

I vote orange for fall and Halloween, but if you don't have it, I haven't seen your beauty in red.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Red works well for Halloween too. I vote red. It is hard though because I do love the blue on her too. She looks plush and lovely.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

outwest said:


> She looks great! I want to bury my face in her.
> 
> I vote for red nails! I don't think I have seen her in red.


Exactly this^^^ 

She's gorgeous! Yes, red!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Molly look oh so pretty and you can tell she approves!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

And RED it is!!!
She looks so frou frou ............only I know what a tomboy she really is! LOL!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Molly looks gorgeous! So glad the groomer did the job you wanted. (Just like the first time, _whew!_) That shade of *red* is divine, reminds me of one I had years ago called, "Go to Hell *Red*." Happy to see Molly properly done up, and I'll keep your secret about her being a tomboy at heart!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She really rocks the red. Love the way her hair accessory is the same shade of red.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Loving the Red! 

Molly looks like she is ready to go out on the town.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She is America's next Top Model!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwww she is so pretty!!! 
How did you get the front of her topknot so long? Branna's is so short, she always damages the hair on the front of her topknot by rubbing her face on things. I can't band either, she will scratch it and break all the hair. It is so irritating! I put her on Miracoat in hopes that it will speed up the process. I would love any tips you have to reduce damage and breaking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Awwww she is so pretty!!!
> How did you get the front of her topknot so long? Branna's is so short, she always damages the hair on the front of her topknot by rubbing her face on things. I can't band either, she will scratch it and break all the hair. It is so irritating! I put her on Miracoat in hopes that it will speed up the process. I would love any tips you have to reduce damage and breaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her TK is actually a mess! I always band it, but playing with friends and dragging her face/ears in the grass really broke the hair in front to about 2-3 inches, hoping winter growth will bring it back!!!LOL! The only thing I can tell you is to always use a spritz of water or coat spray when brushing because it lets the hair 'stretch' rather than break off! Good luck on your efforts, I know your pain! LOL!:banghead:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She looks fantastic in red!!!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Her TK is actually a mess! I always band it, but playing with friends and dragging her face/ears in the grass really broke the hair in front to about 2-3 inches, hoping winter growth will bring it back!!!LOL! The only thing I can tell you is to always use a spritz of water or coat spray when brushing because it lets the hair 'stretch' rather than break off! Good luck on your efforts, I know your pain! LOL!:banghead:


Wow I can't tell that it is a mess from the pics at all. It looks perfect to me.
Lol, that is exactly what Branna does! I will have to do the spray when brushing. I try to avoid it because I can't stand her hair curling, but I guess if it keeps her hair from breaking I will do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Molly is very beautiful! 
I love her red nails!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Now you have gone and done it - made me order some red nail polish for my girls - they are not going to be happy lol!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Molly looks Fabulous!!! Red is indeed her color.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Really like it! She looks great!

Rebecca


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She looks gorgeous! I love the clip. And I love the red polish and accessories - it really looks pretty on her. And she looks sooooo soft.
I would like to polish Lily's nails, but don't think she'd stay still long enough. Do you buy special dog polish (quick dry)?


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Molly looks gorgeous, as usual! I think she looks great in red with her matching red collar and ribbon. You can tell from my signature pic that red was Petitpie's favorite color, so she would have loved Molly in red, too. So adorable!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

*Wow!*

She's a party girl in red! 
Her haircut looks fantastic! 

Murphy sends her a big smooch!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Molly looks really glamorous...exotic....so plush. And posh. Love red nail polish on a white dog. Ever so fab dawlink!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty little girl! You do very well keeping her so clean. Both my poodles are black,we got back from the woods today,it's been very wet here the last week and Tia my mpoo has a wet tummy and legs and Billy my spoo has wet ankles! I can't imagine how I'd keep them clean in British weather if they were cream!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Next time add white dots. It's really sharp. I wish you were my grooming client, I know exactly what I would do and you are so good at keeping up the coat at home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> Next time add white dots. It's really sharp. I wish you were my grooming client, I know exactly what I would do and you are so good at keeping up the coat at home.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wish you lived close to me so that I would have a groomer who understands me!


----------

